# Sourcing a 3 output switch



## QldKev (31/3/13)

I'm trying to find a 3 outlet switch to control a 240v/10amp power feed. I don't mind if it's a rocker or rotatory style, but would prefer the latter. If it has a 4th position for off is also ok. I would prefer to use something that can handle the 10amp load, otherwise I could add in mechanical relays.


----------



## MastersBrewery (31/3/13)

hmmm not sure you've given enough info, do you mean an ON-OFF-ON arrangement or you want to switch between 3 devices?


----------



## chopchop75 (31/3/13)

do a search on ebay for 4 position, rotary cam switch.....should be able to find plenty that will suit your needs for under $25 bucks....downside is that they come from hong kong. you could probably find the same kind of thing at your nearest lawrence & hanson shop....not sure if you still need to be a tradie to get stuff from them though or not....been a while since i last held an electrical license


----------



## QldKev (31/3/13)

MastersBrewery said:


> hmmm not sure you've given enough info, do you mean an ON-OFF-ON arrangement or you want to switch between 3 devices?


As per OP, 3 devices, and having a 4th off position is optional.




chopchop75 said:


> do a search on ebay for 4 position, rotary cam switch.....should be able to find plenty that will suit your needs for under $25 bucks....downside is that they come from hong kong. you could probably find the same kind of thing at your nearest lawrence & hanson shop....not sure if you still need to be a tradie to get stuff from them though or not....been a while since i last held an electrical license



No hurry so the wait from HK would be ok. The only think I read is the have a Ie rating of just 1.5amp, what ever the Ie rating means? Any chance you can link me to one?


----------



## PeteQ (31/3/13)

This one will work - http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Rotary-6-Terminals-3P-Changeover-Control-Cam-Switch-20A-/380531335247?pt=AU_B_I_Electrical_Test_Equipment&hash=item58996f604f


----------



## QldKev (7/4/13)

Would this one work?

which would be better?


----------



## Edak (7/4/13)

QldKev said:


> Would this one work?
> 
> which would be better?


I like these guys, I have ordered from them in the past and they have been quick. Looks like it would work.


----------



## Truman42 (7/4/13)

Kev

If L&H have what you need I'm going there Monday and can pick one up for you. 
Can send it with the beers.


----------



## treefiddy (7/4/13)

Jaycar have stuff like that too.

I got a 3-way DPDT 15 A swtich from there a while ago. LED lit when the powers on.
It was probably $10 or less. And for a few $ extra it came with a IP54 (ish) rated plastic cover (water/electricity =worth it).


----------



## QldKev (7/4/13)

Edak said:


> I like these guys, I have ordered from them in the past and they have been quick. Looks like it would work.


I've ordered heaps from them. I started with the 2Kw elements, and now I'm always on the look out for more. The $5 vouchers make it worth while




Truman said:


> Kev
> 
> If L&H have what you need I'm going there Monday and can pick one up for you.
> Can send it with the beers.


Thanks for the offer, I think L&H would be expensive. Don't let those boys at work drink my next beer :drinks:




treefiddy said:


> Jaycar have stuff like that too.
> 
> I got a 3-way DPDT 15 A swtich from there a while ago. LED lit when the powers on.
> It was probably $10 or less. And for a few $ extra it came with a IP54 (ish) rated plastic cover (water/electricity =worth it).



This would need to be DPTT, but I cannot find a Double Throw Triple Throw switch anywhere.

I've got 15 x DPDT LED 16A switches on order, cost me $18 posted.


----------



## Screwtop (7/4/13)

QldKev said:


> This would need to be DPTT, but I cannot find a Double Throw Triple Throw switch anywhere.
> 
> I've got 15 x DPDT LED 16A switches on order, cost me $18 posted.


Why double pole Kev? You only need switch the 240V active. SPTT would be fine, or have I missed something.

Screwy


----------



## QldKev (7/4/13)

Screwtop said:


> Why double pole Kev? You only need switch the 240V active. SPTT would be fine, or have I missed something.
> 
> Screwy


Yes, SPTT would be ok, normally I like DP to switch both active and neutral but it's not required. I still cannot find an SPTT switches.


----------



## jaypes (7/4/13)

I would start with the local electrical wholesalers

John R Turk
Lawrence and Hanson
TLE


----------

